# Retro Glamour FOTD Challenge



## ohnitapplebum (Mar 8, 2005)

glueme, thanks for sharing! i get a mod-70's twiggyish vibe.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 8, 2005)

I all I posted was that I'm going to do Lana Turner for my look...

If anyone needs a website link to ideas, let me know and I will post that!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

hey Glueme 
you did a fantastic job on your makeup. you look beautiful in that picture. Thanks


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=195


mine is quite easy and it is not very "retro" but Hopefully it is atleast "vintage" looking??? I know, I know. Bad webcam picture.

I seriously need to find the recharger for my digital camera!! grrr.


----------



## thoxxa (Mar 9, 2005)

*retro*






I did this in class last week, I used Black tied, matte white e/s and antiqued.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

red lips look so classy on anyone!!

love yours thoxxa!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 10, 2005)

great job on the makeup beautifulxdisaster and thoxxa. Thanks


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

well here my try finally!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=211

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=210


----------



## amy (Mar 11, 2005)

Look at those lips!!  You look hot, Sanne!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you paste the two half pictures together, that's how I looked...and that's how I allmost walked out the door with just now... OOPS!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

hey Groupie, you did a awesome job on the makeup. those lips you have are hot. Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2005)

that's an awesome look on you sanne! i LOVE the red lips! super hot girl!!


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 13, 2005)

ok. I tried. I think it came out pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Cheesy pose!!!


----------



## tabgirl (Mar 13, 2005)

Sanne, Gorgeous! (In fact, I have never seen something NOT look good on you!! Lucky girl!)
Great job Diana Doll! Your eyes are beautiful!

I need to try this one....hmmm maybe I will have time today!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2005)

Groupie and DianaDoll,
Looks great!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

Beautiful work!! All of your makeup is great.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 13, 2005)

Great jobs all!  Wow!  I better post mine soon too


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I had so much fun with this look!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 14, 2005)

You look so pretty dianadoll, you have beautifull eyes!!!


thank you everybody!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

hey dianadoll great job with the makeup. Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2005)

dianadoll how cute are you! i love your makeup! great job =)


----------



## Janice (Mar 14, 2005)

That DID come out great Dianadoll! I love the lighting of the first picture, the RED RED RED lips look super dramatic in that lighting and really evokes a feel for the retro theme.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok so here's my inspiration:





But, I don't have a pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I went with this photo as inspiration:





So I don't have blonde hair or her amazing beauty but here goes:
*Face:* Stila Illuminating Foundation/MAC Blot powder/Well-Dressed Blush
*Eyes:* Casa Blanca (lid) Taupe Note (crease & brows) Orb (highlight) smoulder (liner) & black-tied (liner) Zoom Lash
*Lips:* Burgandy (liner) Red Haute (LS) V-Red (LG) 


















and Alexa this one is for you!!





I had fun with this one!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great! Your lips match almost perfectly! You did great!

Marilyn is so pretty!

I think I will try to do mine this weekend...I will be using falsh lashes for the 1st time with mine...so it's gonna take me a bit to get this right


----------



## Alexa (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_and Alexa this one is for you!!





I had fun with this one!!_

 
OMG I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!! you're amazing ahhh <3


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_OMG I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!! you're amazing ahhh <3_

 
Silly girl!  I had to honor your MU genius somehow


----------



## Janice (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
and Alexa this one is for you!!


I had fun with this one!!

 
OMG I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!! you're amazing ahhh <3_

 
You should see her do "reptile eye". It's insane.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You should see her do "reptile eye". It's insane._

 
Watch out I just may have to post it!!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 17, 2005)

jess i love it!! esp the lips, what color is that?


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 17, 2005)

oh duh you listed it


----------



## Alexa (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
You should see her do "reptile eye". It's insane.

 
Watch out I just may have to post it!!_

 





 I WANNA SEE IT!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 17, 2005)

that's soo posh, Jessica!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 17, 2005)

jessica, 
great job on recreating Marilyn Monroe's lips. I am also a marilyn monroe fan just like you. Thanks


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 17, 2005)

i really had no idea what to do but i thought i would channel half my heritage and go for bridgette bardot. 





i thought, big hair, dark eyes, pale lips?











i used Ardell lashes, i dont know which ones cause i just threw them in a container - how unsanitary right?

i use Too Faced The Party Girl Pink Palette, & MAC Engraved Powerpoint, thats it! and i teased my hair a lot hahaha


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow Jessica, you look SO sophisticated and elegant!! Really beautiful! (love the homage to the very talented Alexa - truly her style!) 

Professionalart Love the look, very chic & pretty!!

Dianadoll and all the previous posts, great work you all look gorgeous!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 17, 2005)

professionaltart, 
great job on the makeup. You look very chic and pretty in that picture which I like. Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG jessica! the lips are FABULOUS!! WOW! I am in LOVE with the red!! AAAHH must get  red haute now!! (i already own 3 v-red's!)  =)


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 17, 2005)

GREAT job professionaltart!! You look GLAM!


----------



## fourwordletter (Mar 19, 2005)

*Not exactly glamour (and alot of huuuge pics) but...*


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 19, 2005)

that is gORGEOUS!

What did you use?


----------



## fourwordletter (Mar 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_that is gORGEOUS!

What did you use?_

 
i used alot of stuff lol here it goes..

MAC bare canvas CCB
MAC Parfait amour e/s
MAC Noctournelle e/s
MAC Parrot e/s
MAC Kelly green pigment
MAC Frost pigment
Rebel Fuschia (i think thats the color??) e/s
MAC So there jade eyeliner
MAC bright fuschia pigment for blush (dude i think my sideburns are gonna be pink for the rest of my life!!!)
umm thats all i can remember..lol


----------



## Janice (Mar 20, 2005)

fourwordletter - you look so incredibly adorable in the last two pictures! Lovely!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2005)

fourwordletter-holy sh*t!! You look amazing!  Love the photos and your MU is to die for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Great job, I look forward to more posts


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 20, 2005)

LOVE IT!

great job everyone!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 21, 2005)

fourwordletter u look awesome! i saw your pics on lj the other day.. u look like a doll! great job!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

hey fourwordletter, 
that look you did is gorgeous. Thanks


----------



## KIT (Mar 23, 2005)

hey fourwordletter, how did you get that great eye shot. what camera do you use?


----------



## fourwordletter (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 
_hey fourwordletter, how did you get that great eye shot. what camera do you use?_

 
i use a nikon coolpix 5400, it's a pretty old model now but i like it =)


----------



## fourwordletter (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_fourwordletter u look awesome! i saw your pics on lj the other day.. u look like a doll! great job!!_

 
thank you!!!<33333


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 23, 2005)

Fourwordletter, you are absolutely adorable (not in the cute puppy dog way but the holy shit they could make a doll in her image way!)


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 27, 2005)

fourletterword>> beautiful!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=370

My Retro

Eyes: Stillife paint with angelcake and blacktrack fluidline
Cheeks: Breath of Plum
Lips: Lancome Stoplight


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 30, 2005)

hey glittergoddess27, 
you look pretty in that picture. Thanks


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks!! Appreciate it. My first adventure with MAC paints!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 30, 2005)

your welcome.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2005)

very very purdy glittergoddess, and welcome to specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_fourwordletter_

 
Do you mean fourletterword? lol


----------



## Janice (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
fourwordletter

 
Do you mean fourletterword? lol_

 

No, her SN is fourwordletter. heh

http://www.specktra.net/forum/profil...file&u=169


----------



## haha_noodlez (Mar 31, 2005)

i am still in awe of jessica and fourwordletter's looks. they look soo fabulous! fourwordletter looks like a baby doll. absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## magenta (Mar 31, 2005)

this is my first time posting to a challenge but this one looks fun. i attepted to recreate this photo of the lovely twiggy:





here's my version:














i used 
select spf15 foundation and studio finish concealer in NW20
some non-MAC brown shimmery eyeshadow in the crease of the eyes, n my brows and as my cheek contour
black track fluidline
c-thru lipglass[/img]


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 31, 2005)

hey magenta 
great job on recreating a look that twiggy did for the retro glamour fotd challenge. Thanks


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 31, 2005)

Very nice Magenta! Truely a very good recreation!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Great job glittergoddess & magenta!! Really pretty!


----------



## fourwordletter (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
fourwordletter

 
Do you mean fourletterword? lol_

 
lol no, my sn is four word letter, its a song =)


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
fourwordletter

 
Do you mean fourletterword? lol

 

No, her SN is fourwordletter. heh

http://www.specktra.net/forum/profil...file&u=169_

 
Oh!! LMAO!! I missed that!!







ops:


----------

